
Billionaire Peter Thiel Sells a Majority of His Remaining Facebook Stake - MarlonPro
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/billionaire-peter-thiel-sells-majority-035156591.html
======
duxup
I was told long ago.

"People sell shares for all sorts of reasons. They buy for only one."

That is to say that determining the reason for a sale is hard to do.

~~~
lowdose
Didn't Elon also tweeted #deletefacebook this week?

------
tonetheman
Needs more money to buy more gallons of young peoples blood? :)

